# 1941 Monark. First project ive posted.



## jrk2018 (May 6, 2022)

Looking for the correct saddle if anyone has one for my 1941 Monark. Pretty sure it's a lobdell emory. Just have to rivet my braces on, add chain, and find saddle. Then I'm up and riding.


----------



## OZ1972 (May 11, 2022)

Nice looking project can't wait to more progress  , cool bike good luck thanks for sharing  !


----------



## Oilit (May 31, 2022)

jrk2018 said:


> Looking for the correct saddle if anyone has one for my 1941 Monark. Pretty sure it's a lobdell emory. Just have to rivet my braces on, add chain, and find saddle. Then I'm up and riding.
> 
> View attachment 1621090



You drilled out the old rivets? Did you have to roll the fenders? The paint looks good!


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2022)

Nice


----------

